# Failed to install Windows 10



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Having trouble upgrading to windows 10. The computer restarted and started upgrading, got to somewhere around 30% and then restarted itself. Once it finished restarting it said something about MEMORY_MANAGEMENT. After a few restarts with the same error popping up it reverted to windows 7 and said Installation failed, giving an error code "0xC1900101-0x30017".

So I decided to contact their support. Waited an hour and a half for a call. When they called they asked my RAM size (16 GB) and told me to diagnose my memory (no problems detected) and then put me on hold to escalate my call. After several minutes listening to annoying recordings the line went dead with the standard "Beep beep beep beep" tone. I've put in another message for them to call me, but I'm not placing much faith in it...

Anyone know what's going on with this/how to fix this so I can avoid the hassle of microsoft tech support?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this article written for one of the earlier preview builds MyTechGarbage - Tech | News | Review : Windows 10 Technical Preview - Installing Build 9879


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

No good. This was also Microsoft's idea when they called. They were happy to hear I was trying and then told me to call back if I had any other problems... Anything else?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so your doing this from the download to your computer, an in place upgrade is that correct, if so then I suggest the iso route burn to a disc or put on a usb drive https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to burn an ISO and see if you can use recovery mode or do a fresh install:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm curious about how I'm to authenticate. Use my Windows 7 key?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Having problems trying recovery mode, computer doesn't recognize that there's a disk until I tell it to... Tried doing usb and it said there was no usb device connected... so I guess I'm just going to try to run from disk.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay, Windows 10 up and running. One potential complication...

When I was doing the initial setup it said my windows 7 key wasn't valid. I double checked it, re-typed it, checked it again at both spots that it asked for the key and it said invalid every time. I went ahead and skipped figuring I could just troubleshoot it out after I got it up and running. I went to Start, then Settings > Update & security > Activation but when I got there... Windows is activated. Did it secretly carry over, or is this a glitch that's going to bite me in the rear?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Click 'change product key' and make sure it is your original valid windows key. Retype it if necessary.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The update process would have taken the validity into account during the upgrade, there is no need to re-enter your key.
When you reserved your copy for the upgrade, it would have checked your system for compatibility.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

No good. In that one window it shows it's registered, but when I tell it to change all it gives me is this window with a blank product key area. Trying to fill it out with my key gives me what you see here.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Doesn't look like it validated in the installation process.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> The update process would have taken the validity into account during the upgrade, there is no need to re-enter your key.
> When you reserved your copy for the upgrade, it would have checked your system for compatibility.


I couldn't use the update process. I had to use the media tool because the updater wasn't working right. Had to do a fresh install. Since all the old information on the computer is still in windows.old, I thought it might be possible that it was able to recall the activation or something, but that isn't necessarily correct.



Superion said:


> Doesn't look like it validated in the installation process.


I've got a ticket in with microsoft about it. Getting together receipt and anything else they may need for me to prove I'm not running a fake os or whatever. Other than that I don't really know what else I could do.


----------

